# using 50:1 mix in a 4 stroke



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

A good friend loaned me his 5 hp garden tiller. He insisted I use his 50:1 premix in it. His son is in the military and repairs small to mid sized engines and uses this in all of the engines they service and swears that the engines last longer and operate better sue to the extra top lube they get. The tiller ran well with little smoke. 
Any suggestions? What is the long term effects of this? I ran a cup of diesel in my 56 lo-boy per tank for plowing but that's it.

BTW the L&G site deleted this same post within 2 minutes of me writing it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't see a valid need for adding "extra" oil to 4-stroke engine. I think I recall Stihl making a point to patent its "4-mix" idea for adding premix to its 4-cycle engines. It is truly ironic as they truly believe this is "new unchartered" technology. The RC pilots have been using two and four stroke engines with premix hybrids for the last 25+ years. I don't think it would negatively affect the engine, but I don't think it is required for general operation either. 

I am sorry to hear of your post deletion from that other L&G site. That other L&G site apparently does not employ the rich art of open communication and practices censorship like so many others on the Internet. Not here -- never here at Tractorforum.com. Feel free to post and discuss topics freely.


army 

Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have used it in a push mower with no ill effects. Would not use it in my tractor because it may clog up fuel system.

On another note:
My wife used mineral spirits I had in a old gas can in a push mower and it ran great!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freebird _
> *A good friend loaned me his 5 hp garden tiller. He insisted I use his 50:1 premix in it. His son is in the military and repairs small to mid sized engines and uses this in all of the engines they service and swears that the engines last longer and operate better sue to the extra top lube they get. The tiller ran well with little smoke.
> Any suggestions? What is the long term effects of this? I ran a cup of diesel in my 56 lo-boy per tank for plowing but that's it.
> 
> BTW the L&G site deleted this same post within 2 minutes of me writing it. *


what does the diesel do to the motor when plowing ?????????


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: using 50:1 mix in a 4 stroke*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *what does the diesel do to the motor when plowing ????????? *


A little diesel fuel will lower the ignition point of the fuel mix which helps reduce pre-ignition in a very hot engine under load. We always did this with the tractors under heavy load on the farm in the summer. Long hours plowing or disking do generate a lot of engine heat.

As far as the 50:1 mix goes, I don't think it will impair the engine at all. A little extra top lube can't hurt anything and it's not a heavy enough mix to interfere with ignition componenents. Might see a little more smoke, but no harm should be done.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

No harm --- no foul. 


cruisin


----------

